# Doubts



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

I've just started the ivf double donor (DD) process for our last child. I have a os/oe child, and a DD toddler who took 9 years, 7 ivf cycles (3 egg donor before we moved to DD), and 5 operations to get here!
I can have another baby a genetic half sibling for him. I always planned this for 2 little ones and a genetic sib because the donors are anonymous, plus playmate as we're not that sociable. . 

, but now will be 50y when new baby is born. If I actually get pregnant that is... I feel like I am playing at being a 30 year old or something. I am 50 not 49 (which feels like a massive difference) because Dh has only just agreed. 

I am feeling so much like, this is crazy, ivf is such hard work, and the ££££. And how will I cope? I am so tired with the toddler (although i go to bed far too late). And won't I just make our lives much harder. And our older son needs lots of attention,... worried about my age, money, things just now being more settled with a new baby, now toddler and I am stirring it up again. 

Thank you 😊 

Is this doubt normal? Not even started meds yet. Part of me thinks i should just cancel. Thank you


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the anxiety of starting a new cycle and what lies ahead can sometimes act in a paralysing way. It did with me many times . I just thought ' I cant do this'

You've made the decision to go ahead cause you know in your rational mind you do want another child and this is the right decision 

So id swallow your doubts and go for it. Best of luck
Xx


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you very much 😀

I have just felt so stressed. I think it's having a little one already and life being so focused around him, that I have lots of worries. Plus he seems to be in 2 year sleep regression 😭


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

When you have any doubts, start addressing them positively during 2 minutes, and your mind will learn how to find solutions.


----------



## Positive20 (Feb 1, 2020)

K jade said:


> think the anxiety of starting a new cycle and what lies ahead can sometimes act in a paralysing way. It did with me many times . I just thought ' I cant do this'


This is me!!!! Xx


----------

